# New from Finland!



## 4trade (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi all!

I am Finnish dude, who build Cassutt and been P 51 nut all his life. I just find this site and i really enjoy all this information here. I have Marcel Jurca 3/4 plans for P 51 and i think i might start to build it some day in future.

Now i build Cassutt: CASSUTT RACER OWNERS FORUM • View topic - Finnish Cassutt

Cheers
--Vesa--


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bernhart (Feb 26, 2012)

hello and welcome!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum 4trade.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## imalko (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard Finnish dude

Tough choice...Cassutt or '51 'model' ! (  )

Know which one I would do !!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome from England.


----------



## 4trade (Feb 26, 2012)

My purpose is to have flying, aerobatic plane fast......after that i got all the time in a world to build replica. That will take 5-8000 hours.

Gary, i know that plane in a picture. I have been in contact this plane´s owner lately...based on UK. Fine example of Mr Jurca´s design. Is those rudder pedal original Mustang stuff in your cockpit project?

Cheers
--Vesa--


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Terve ja mita kuluu 4trade  from England. Like the mini-stang Cassutt


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard Vesa


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2012)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome From the USA!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, from USA.
Derek


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome from the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2012)

welcome from down under mate!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome from North Carolina, 4trade!


----------



## v2 (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome from Poland!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.... enjoy the place !

Charles


----------

